# wozu brauche ich xulrunner

## tazinblack

Hallo zusammen, 

das das Ding immer sehr lange compiliert frage ich mich jedes Mal, wozu man das Ding eigentlich braucht.

Im wiki steht :

```
XULRunner ist eine Laufzeitumgebung für Anwendungen, die auf der „XML User Interface Language“ (abgekürzt: XUL) aufsetzen
```

Leider sagt mir das auch nicht besonders viel. 

Also mal die Frage in die Runde: Brauch ich das Ding und wenn ja wofür ist es gut bzw. welche Funktionen ermöglicht es?

----------

## firefly

firefox und thunderbird benötigen xulrunner. Wobei beide ihren eigenen mitbringen und der in Thunderbird nicht mehr kompatibel zu dem in firefox ist.

Das xulrunner ebuild installiert die version vom firefox.

AFAIK benötigt noch acroread den xulrunner. Wobei das acroread ebuild auch den xulrunner von firefox oder seamonkey verwenden kann.

Wenn du eh nur firefox verwendest oder thunderbird (in jeweils in der neusten version von mozilla) dann ist xulrunner ebuild für dich unnötig.

Da ein sharing des xulrunner zwischen den beiden nicht mehr möglich ist.

Beim übersetzen von firefox und thunderbird dauert die übersetzung der beiliegenden xulrunner version am längsten. Früher konnte man dadurch etwas übersetzungszeit sparen, wenn man xulrunner separat installierte.

----------

## ScytheMan

equery d xulrunner 

das sagt dir, welches programm das benötigt.

firefox > 4 (glaub ich, 5 definitiv) hat xulrunner übrigens wieder integriert.

----------

## firefly

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

> equery d xulrunner 
> 
> das sagt dir, welches programm das benötigt.
> 
> firefox > 4 (glaub ich, 5 definitiv) hat xulrunner übrigens wieder integriert.

 

auch firefox  3.x hatte xulrunner integriert  :Wink:  wenn du dir mal das xulrunner ebuild anschaust, wirst du sehen das hier die firefox source archive verwendet  werden  :Wink: 

----------

## ScytheMan

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *ScytheMan wrote:*   equery d xulrunner 
> 
> das sagt dir, welches programm das benötigt.
> 
> firefox > 4 (glaub ich, 5 definitiv) hat xulrunner übrigens wieder integriert. 
> ...

 

jup, ist mir klar das firefox ohne xulrunner nicht läuft. ich meinte das das firefox ebuild nicht mehr das xulrunner ebuild benötigt, sondern xulrunner selbst baut. falls es den ein oder anderen gewundert hat wieso firefox jetzt wieder länger zum compilen braucht  :Wink:  hab mich da vllt. etwas mißverständlich ausgedrückt

----------

## franzf

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

> jup, ist mir klar das firefox ohne xulrunner nicht läuft. ich meinte das das firefox ebuild nicht mehr das xulrunner ebuild benötigt, sondern xulrunner selbst baut.

 

Klar, aber firefly meinte nur, dass früher der xulrunner schon fix im fox integriert war, ab 3.x (jedenfalls alle 3er firefoxen, die noch in portage sind) wurde xulrunner rausgesplittet.

Ich frag mich aber, was in den Köpfen vorgeht, dass eine so zentrale Lib in mehreren Paketen gepflegt wird, und die verschiedenen Abarten mittlerweile sogar inkompatibel sind (kann ich nicht nachprüfen)! Es wäre doch deutlich weniger Aufwand, xulrunner komplett aus den ff/tb-Sourcen raus zu nehmen und als separates Source-Paket anzubieten. Würde ja auch weniger Manpower für die xul-Pflege bedeuten...

----------

## firefly

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *ScytheMan wrote:*   jup, ist mir klar das firefox ohne xulrunner nicht läuft. ich meinte das das firefox ebuild nicht mehr das xulrunner ebuild benötigt, sondern xulrunner selbst baut. 
> 
> Klar, aber firefly meinte nur, dass früher der xulrunner schon fix im fox integriert war, ab 3.x (jedenfalls alle 3er firefoxen, die noch in portage sind) wurde xulrunner rausgesplittet.

 

Aber nur auf ebuild ebene. Das xulrunner ebuild verwendet, wie ich schon gesagt hatte, die entsprechenden firefox source archiv.

----------

## musv

Ich meine, mich dunkel daran zu erinnern, dass das von Gentoo verwendete Build von Eclipse zum Rendern der GTK-Oberfläche ebenfalls das systemweite Xulrunner einsetzt.

----------

## Yamakuzure

```
 $ equery d net-libs/xulrunner

 * These packages depend on net-libs/xulrunner:

app-office/libreoffice-3.3.3 (nsplugin ? net-libs/xulrunner:1.9)

app-text/acroread-9.4.2 (!minimal ? net-libs/xulrunner)

dev-java/swt-3.5.2 (xulrunner ? =net-libs/xulrunner-1.9*)

dev-java/swt-3.6.1 (xulrunner ? =net-libs/xulrunner-1.9*)

dev-java/swt-3.7 (xulrunner ? <net-libs/xulrunner-2:1.9)
```

Allerdings ist swt bei mir mit "-xulrunner" installiert, und sowohl Eclipse-3.5.1 als auch Eclipse-3.7.0 laufen bislang fröhlich vor sich hin.

----------

